# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  hats hier auch ne "ignore-funktion"?

## Nose

normal gibts die doch wenn man auf den usernamen klickt. würd die dann doch gern nutzen, aber is die nich freigeschalten?

wenns keine gibt, dann halt nich, aber vielleicht bin ich ja nur zu blöd die zu finden... :Confused:

----------


## Mtb-Flo

Gibt im Kontrollzentrum "Ignorier-Liste bearbeiten".
Dort kannst User-Namen eintragen.

----------


## Nose

ergebensten dank!

----------

